# Garmin 130 and Trailforks Routes



## Fjr817 (Apr 6, 2021)

I recently just picked up a Garmin Edge 130+, mainly for more accurate recordings and some basic directions in the event I'm riding somewhere unfamiliar. I wasn't looking for a full detailed map, but instead a simple route with turn instructions when I arrive at a fork so I don't have to pull out my phone. 

I know the Edge 130 has this feature and I see the option to create a course or pull one of the Garmin ones, but is it possible to load up a Trailforks generated route? I tend to create and map out my routes via Trailforks and it would be nice to continue to do so. 

When I go in Trailforks and click on "Save To" and click download I don't see an option to upload to Garmin. I even tried the Share option. Anyone how to get this done, if possible?


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

With the more expensive Edge units you can side load the TF app from the Garmin iQ store. Unfortunately , the 130 is not on of the devices listed for TF, so I don't think you're going to get TBT from TF on the 130, unless somebody knows a different method. Possibly convert the TF file to .fit, or other, then import it to Garmin Connect.


----------



## Fjr817 (Apr 6, 2021)

I actually think I just figured it out. In Trailforks I clicked on "Save To" and download and saved the file via email. Then I went into my phone's folder and opened the file. This opens the file in Garmin connect where then I can save it and upload onto the device.

My orignal isuse was that I wasn't able to save the gpx file from TF onto my phone.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

the 130 only supports "bread crumb" style GPS routes, so if you create a route in any number of GPS routing apps, you can export it to the 130 for "turn by turn" directions. As long as you have a GPX / .FIT or some other GPS route format file, it will navigate you.

The 130 is OK, but i wish it had a better battery. I will be looking at more premium GPS offerings I think.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Wasnt the 130 due for an update this fall?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TF on my 830 is all but useless. Love my 830 for so many reasons, but I keep my phone handy for TF.


----------



## Fjr817 (Apr 6, 2021)

jacksonlui said:


> Wasnt the 130 due for an update this fall?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Haha probably why it's on sale right now


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Fjr817 said:


> I actually think I just figured it out. In Trailforks I clicked on "Save To" and download and saved the file via email. Then I went into my phone's folder and opened the file. This opens the file in Garmin connect where then I can save it and upload onto the device.
> 
> My orignal isuse was that I wasn't able to save the gpx file from TF onto my phone.


Just like this ^^^
Download the TF sections on your computer.
Link them together (Basecamp etc.), or just keep them as they are.
Send them to your phone (email) and open them with Garmin Connect.
You can also share them among friends with whatssapp.

Or on your computer, upload them to GC directly and open them on your phone in GC.

Most of the time the simple 130 display is enough to follow the tracks.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Or use an USB-cable to copy the tracks to the Newfiles folder on your Edge.


----------



## Stumprider29 (Nov 20, 2019)

Fjr817 said:


> I actually think I just figured it out. In Trailforks I clicked on "Save To" and download and saved the file via email. Then I went into my phone's folder and opened the file. This opens the file in Garmin connect where then I can save it and upload onto the device.
> 
> My orignal isuse was that I wasn't able to save the gpx file from TF onto my phone.


Dude!!!!!! Thank you for this hack.
Bought a 130+ last week and I’ve been impressed. I knew there had to be a way to upload TF trails.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

Stumprider29 said:


> Dude!!!!!! Thank you for this hack.
> Bought a 130+ last week and I’ve been impressed. I knew there had to be a way to upload TF trails.


how many hrs do you get out of the battery?


----------



## Stumprider29 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dave Mac said:


> how many hrs do you get out of the battery?


It’s been impressive to be honest. I’m about 14 hours in and still have 24% left in battery - I picked it up for $80 on PinkBike and there’s zero regret.


----------



## wanderboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Not sure if this is a new feature, but with Trailforks on iPhone (I'm guessing Android too) you can do it through the Trailforks app and Garmin apps (there is a Trailforks app for Garmin IQ, but it's not available on the Edge 130/130+). I haven't actually ridden a route yet, so I don't know how well turn by turn directions work. Here's how it works on my Edge 130+ (I'm assuming it's the same).

In Trailforks, tap "Save To" under the route info, then choose "Download", and select "Garmin Connect".
Then in Garmin Connect select Mountain Biking, rename your course to something more appropriate (it will be named based on the location and time instead of what it was called on Trailforks), tap "save" in the top right corner.
Tap the three dots in the upper right corner, and choose "Send to Device". It won't be on the device just yet...
Next time you sync your Edge 130+, it will send the route to the device.
On your Edge 130+, hold the top right button on the device for the menu, select "Navigation" then "Courses" and then your course.


----------

